# So I bought a bottle of the new Zaya...



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

As many others have been doing lately I've been looking for the old Zaya and I've had no luck. Friday I walked into the liquor store and they had the new stuff from Trinidad so I picked up a bottle. Let me preface this by saying I never had the old stuff, but this is damn good. To me, it is similar to Centenario XX and Zacapa 23. It has that nice molasses flavor that I like in my sipping rums. 

My review: :tu:tu

Give it a shot, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

rizzle said:


> As many others have been doing lately I've been looking for the old Zaya and I've had no luck. Friday I walked into the liquor store and they had the new stuff from Trinidad so I picked up a bottle. Let me preface this by saying I never had the old stuff, but this is damn good. To me, it is similar to Centenario XX and Zacapa 23. It has that nice molasses flavor that I like in my sipping rums.
> 
> My review: :tu:tu
> 
> Give it a shot, I don't think you will be disappointed.


Good to hear :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to know, I will be on the look-out:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just finished 2 fat fingers of Original Zaya. :dr


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

anyone who has had both care to comment? I love the ol' stuff and am anxiously awaiting the new bottles.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Lorglath said:


> anyone who has had both care to comment? I love the ol' stuff and am anxiously awaiting the new bottles.


The first thing to recognize is they are not the same. I'm partial to the old but have slowly come around to finding enjoyment in the new Trinidad release. Are you familiar with Angostura's rums - if so and you like them, you'll probably love the new Zaya. If you hate them, chances are you won't be in love with the current Zaya. The immediate difference in the new bottle is the pronounced vanilla.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

@#$%^& %^& !!!!

Anyone in the Denver area want 4 bottles of the old Guatemala made Zaya? Found a place with 4 bottles but they will not ship. Damn.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

poker said:


> @#$%^& %^& !!!!
> 
> Anyone in the Denver area want 4 bottles of the old Guatemala made Zaya? Found a place with 4 bottles but they will not ship. Damn.


That blows!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If anyone in that area wants em, they're all yours. All 4 bottles.

Argonaut Wine & Liquor
700 E. Colfax Ave. 
Denver CO 80203


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Chè said:


> The first thing to recognize is they are not the same. I'm partial to the old but have slowly come around to finding enjoyment in the new Trinidad release. Are you familiar with Angostura's rums - if so and you like them, you'll probably love the new Zaya. If you hate them, chances are you won't be in love with the current Zaya.* The immediate difference in the new bottle is the pronounced vanilla*.


Interesting. Where I'm getting molasses, you're getting vanilla. Whatever it is I like it in my sipping rums and this one has it.

Do you find pronounced vanilla in Centenario XX and Zacapa 23?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

rizzle said:


> Interesting. Where I'm getting molasses, you're getting vanilla. Whatever it is I like it in my sipping rums and this one has it.
> 
> Do you find pronounced vanilla in Centenario XX and Zacapa 23?


Centenario has some vanilla overtures but I associate that more with the usual relations of charred barrel and likely the reuse of bourbon barrel specific.

Zaya, which is now made by the Angostura distillery, tastes like a continuation of the distillery's other products - all of which possess pronounced vanilla influence (MHO).

Zacapa 23... the most current bottle I've tasted has more barrel influence than I recall previous bottles. There is again, some vanilla traces, but I again think that is a fold of its oak influence. Both Centenario & Z23 have more of what I would describe a "molasses" central base than the new Zaya.

If I could hazard a guess, I think you might be relating the sweetness attributed to these two varied components as one & the same or similar. One point of distinction (for myself) is just as the two come in their natural extracted states, vanilla tends to be less hefty or "_thick_".

EDIT: But then again, maybe it's just me that tastes vanilla with the new Zaya. Given my disposition with regards to other product from the same distillery - maybe I'm tasting what I want to... or what I figure "it must taste like".


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you're into good rums from Trinidad, you have to try Angostura 1919. I had it at carnival a few years ago :tu. Trust, it is a top notch rum and makes you want to wine all night!


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Makes sense Che.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

poker said:


> @#$%^& %^& !!!!
> 
> Anyone in the Denver area want 4 bottles of the old Guatemala made Zaya? Found a place with 4 bottles but they will not ship. Damn.


Where in SoCal are you? I just saw the old Zaya at the store yesterday.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Gardena/Torrance


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've gotta get some of this. I'm a proponent of the Angostura rums. I kinda like the vanilla flavor, much more so than the orange flavor in Pyrat. I'm anxious to see how this fits in with the 1919 and 1824 rums.

I can't speak for Centenario, but I don't get any vanilla flavor from Zacapa 23. Then again my bottle is one of the older full-straw versions, not sure if that makes any difference.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark C said:


> I've gotta get some of this. I'm a proponent of the Angostura rums. I kinda like the vanilla flavor, much more so than the orange flavor in Pyrat. I'm anxious to see how this fits in with the 1919 and 1824 rums.
> 
> I can't speak for Centenario, but I don't get any vanilla flavor from Zacapa 23. Then again my bottle is one of the older full-straw versions, not sure if that makes any difference.


Again jmho, but I don't believe the vanilla one might find in Zacapa, Centanario or even the old Zaya is a really noticeable nuance - other flavors dominate these rums.

In the case of Angostura rums (including the new Zaya), vanilla is what I would go on a limb and label a dominant feature or presence in their rums.

So you do agree that it is a noticeable vanilla presence in the Angostura stilled products, Mark?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Chè said:


> So you do agree that it is a noticeable vanilla presence in the Angostura stilled products, Mark?


Yes, definitely agree. Especially the 1919. I think the 1824 has stronger barrel flavors, to me the vanilla is less pronounced.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

poker said:


> If anyone in that area wants em, they're all yours. All 4 bottles.
> 
> Argonaut Wine & Liquor
> 700 E. Colfax Ave.
> Denver CO 80203


I have just dispatched local resources to pick up these and send them. Hopefully he is able to get them.:chk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

BengalMan said:


> I have just dispatched local resources to pick up these and send them. Hopefully he is able to get them.:chk


Good luck! :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

poker said:


> Good luck! :tu


Forget the rums go find us some of those C.E :tu

Whats new Kelly? Life is same her eat the nut house school, work, sleep...:mn

Maybe get together after Sat the 4th :tu

Rob

ok back to the rum thread :bn


----------

